# Melampus Bitterlakes [40 years on]



## bitterlakes67 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi 
For a number of years I have attempted to meet up wimh Ex BF Crew Members as I was the Junior Electrician on that last voyage. I joined the Blue Funnel Association a few years back in my quest to find the 5th Engineer.
However last year I discoverd the 4th Engineer Graham Mcmorine [he happend to live 5 miles from my home village. A couple of weeks ago the 6th Engineer was contacted. 
We are now "hot on the trail" of the Ex Senior Electrician Jimmy Graham who may be a member of the Nestorian Association.

We may be able to have a reunion of sorts in this the 40th year of the then Melampus last voyage.

John l Hughes 
Ex melampus


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

*Forty years on for Melampus*

Further to John Hughes`item, John and myself had a brilliant evening with Phil Saul, who now lives in New Zealand,last night. Fortunatly he is over here for three weeks so we took the oppertunity to meet up again. Phil , like myself was relieved from Melampus in late August of 67. It would be great if any other ex Melampus, or Agapenor, crew members could come to another planned meeting next monday evening in Nantwich, south Cheshire.
We all wish to thank Ships Nostalgia for enabling the three of us to get together, from our point of view its a wonderful result for all, and shows what can happen when you keep trying to find ex crew mates. Many thanks(Thumb)


----------



## Phil Saul (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Graham,
Just arrived back home.
Sorry I had to cancel our second meeting as I was looking forward to it but family stuff got in the way.
Meeting with you and John again after all these years was great and I hope we can all remain in touch through this site.
Please keep me in the loop if you manage to make contact with anyone else who was in the canal.
I will keep in touch.
All the best.
Regards Phil


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Phil,
Glad to hear you made it home safe. Pity about the 2nd meeting , but family must always come first mate. Nobody was more saddened than me that we could`nt meet up again,as I personally felt that the three of us now have a much stronger bond than we had when the s**t was flying in the Lake and I am pretty sure that John feels the same. Keep in touch Mate , the two of us will never leave you out.
In friendship,
Graham


----------

